# Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen



## Thomas3619 (15. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich möchte meinen Pflanzenfilter bestücken. Nun hat mir ein bekannter gesagt, ich sollte 10 Pflanzen auf 1m2 Pflanzen. Am besten __ Seggen und __ Schilf. Nicht mehr w/ gleichmäßiger Wurzelausbreitung. Nun liesst man ja hier immer wie gefährlich Schilf ist w/ Beschädigung der Wurzel. ??? Oder verwechsle ich hier was. ?? Welche Pflanzen sind denn hier geeignet.??? Bitte helft mir.!!!! Sie sollten schon ca. 1-1,80 m hoch sein???


----------



## Thomy67 (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo

also so viel ich weiss sind __ Schwertlilien zimlichgut geeignet für das
(hab ich irgend wo im Forum gelesen)  das __ Schilf hat starke wurzeln gehen durch fast alles was im wege steht,
gibt sicher auch beiträge im forum über das 
das wäre mein tip 
lg
thomy


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Thomas, 

es wäre viel einfacher zu Antworten, wenn Du Deinen Teich und Filterbau auch dokumentieren würdest. Bitte nachholen. 
Lass Die Finger von __ Schilf ! Wieso sollten Sie 1-180 hoch sein ? Oder war das ne Frage ? 

Also bitte erläutere mal Aufbau und Funktionsweise Deines Filterbaus, dann kann man fundiert zu den Pflanzen antworten. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## jojo1975 (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe einfach Pflanzen genommen die gut wachsen und auch einige fürs Auge: schmaler __ Rohrkolben, gelbe __ Schwertlilien, __ Kalmus, __ Binsen, __ Blutweiderich, gelbe __ Gauklerblumen und Sumpfdotterblumen. Funktioniert so weit prima (siehe Bild).

Foto 

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Thomas3619 (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Wolf,

habe einen 15x5 m Teich. eEinen Pflanzenfilter habe ich über einen Wall abgetrennt. Die Größe ist  ca. 4mx2mx60 cm tief. Ich lasse das Wasser von unten nach oben durchströmen. Habe unten 100er KG--Rohre, die das Wasser verteilen . Dann einfach ein paar gr. Steine (ca15cm) zur Abdeckung der Rohre, danach 16/32 Kies und ganz oben 8/16 Kies. Dort hinein will ich nun ein Paar "nährstofffressende" Pflanzen pflanzen. __ Schilf gefällt mir halt gut- muss auch nicht 1,80 hoch sein. Gibt es denn Schilfarten wie z.B, dieser kleine __ Rohrkolben, die nicht so schädlich für die Folie sind.? oder sollte ich ganz die Hände von lassen??


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Thomas, 

von __ Schilf usw rate ich ab, aus geannten Gründen. den kann man vielleicht seperat in Wannen halten, aber immer gut auf die Folie aufpassen. 

Warum hast Du in den Filter keinen gebrochenen Blähton getan, der eine viel größere Oberfläche hat ? Wie hast Du das Problem mit der Vorfilterung jetzt gelöst ? 
Meines Erachtens wird die Aufgabe der Pflanzen weit überschätzt, die meiste Filtertätigkeit findet im Boden statt und die Pflanzen dienen in erster Linie dazu durch die Durchwurzlung das Filtersubstrat locker zu halten. 
Gut ist immer seinen Bau von Anfang bis Ende gut zu dokumentieren und auch immer die nächsten Schritte zu nennen. 
Guck Dir mal die Dokumentation von Uwe an, die ist echt vorbildlich, und wenn der nicht wirklich gut und professionell bauen würde hätte der hier sicherlich sofort und zeitnah eventuelle Fehler genannt bekommen und hätte  diese ausmerzen können. 

Pflanzen kannst Du meiner Meinung nach alles nehmen, kenne jemanden der hatte Tomaten im Filtergraben (wenn man den Teich nicht medikamentös behandeln musste kann man die sogar essen). 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Thomas3619 (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Wolf,

ja hast recht, dass z.b. Blähton auch eine Variante ist. Aber irgendwie habe ich zu fast allen Materialien - auch zu Blähton - selbst hier im Forum Nachteile gelesen. Durch die Größe meines PF habe ich auch eine gewisse Oberfläche- selbst mit Kies. Ich hatte mich übrigens mit Jürgen abgestimmt- der war hier 
auch User/ ist User. Ich habe einen Schwerkraftfilter ´mit 3 Kammern gebaut. 1. Kammer Sifi 1,50mx1,30m x 0,80 m hoch, 2.Kammer Helix bewegt (muss nur noch schaun wie ich es bewege   ) 1,30m x 1,20x 0,80 m und eine 3. Kammer mit einer LinnPumpe, die über ein 100er Rohr 29000l/h Wasser wieder in den Teich pumpt. Davon geht ein Abzweig in den PF. Ich hatte auch schon im Internet Beschreibungen von PF gelesen gehabt, die auch mit Kies gearbeitet haben. Ein Kumpel von mir (hatten wir zwei auch schon mal drüber disskutiert- war acuh dann der Grund für den  Schwerkraftfilter  ) arbeitet bei einer Firma die Filteranlagen bauen . Die machen auch nur eine 10 cm Schicht  Zeolith dazwischen. Er schwört auch drauf und meint immer es ist quatsch, dass sich ihr Zeolith zusätzt    - sie hätten spezielles  . Ich werd halt schaun wie es sich entwickelt. Habe mir viel Zeit gelassen und auch eine für mich finanziell erträgliche Variante gefunden.  
Pflanzen wie Teichsimse, __ Blumenbinse, Zebrabinse, __ Froschlöffel müssten doch aber gehen , oder?


----------



## Wuzzel (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Wie ist es denn mal mit Fotos von der Baudokumentation !? 

Wolf


----------



## Thomas3619 (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Wolf,

hatte die Bilder schon mal eingestellt. ich hoffe Du kannst den Link öffnen. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18569


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo,

ich will mal ein bißchen die Pflanzennamen klären: Phragmites australis wird von den meisten Leuten '__ Schilf' genannt, heißt auf Deutsch aber eigentlich '__ Schilfrohr'. Phragmites australis ist gefährlich für Folienteiche, seine Pfahlwurzeln sind spitzig und sehr stark. Typha latifolia und die anderen Typha-Arten heißen auf Deutsch korrekt 'Schilf', werden aber meistens '__ Rohrkolben' genannt. Es ist etwas weniger aggressiv als Phragmites australis. Um die Sachen so richtig kompliziert zu machen, ist es in vielen Gegenden auch üblich einfach alle Sumpfpflanzen mit schmalen Blättern als 'Schilf' zu bezeichnen. So, und um welche Pflanze geht es jetzt hier?


----------



## Thomas3619 (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Werner,

genau um Deine Frage geht es ja. Z.B. Typha minima ist doch ein kleiner __ Rohrkolben. Hat der jetzt " schlimme" Wurzeln oder nicht?? oder nur die gr. rohlkolbenarten. ??


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter eilt!!!! bitte helfen*

Hallo Thomas,

den __ Zwergrohrkolben halte ich seit einigen Jahren problemlos in einem EPDM-Folienteich.


----------

